
RAIDCDN IS Now OPEN SOURCE - raiddev
https://github.com/lorriexingfang/webRTC-CDN-raidcdn-sample
======
devnonymous
What is the license for this? What exactly do you mean by open source?

~~~
raiddev
This sample is completely free for both non-commercial and commercial use. Do
whatever you can.

------
raiddev
The RAIDCDN is now open source, please help to star this product.

